# Is a Bobcat any good for plowing??



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a hunting camp with a 3/4 mile long down hill dirt road in rough shape. I am wondering if a bobcat with a blade would push it effectively? 

And can a bobcat be fitted with chains?

I could use this machine in the summer to work the trails and do maintainence so it would have a dual purpose. I noticed that the bobcats have little clearance and wonder if it would just get stuck?

Pa Hunting camp!! THanks for your help in advance!


----------



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

Becuase of the way a skid steer turns, chains tend to come off. I use a set of over the tire metal tracks and have had great results. For you're use I feel they would be the ticket. Don't use the tracks on pavement, they tend to mark it.


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

*bobcat!*

How expensive are the over the tire tracks?

Proplow


----------



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

Mine were just over two thousand. I use my machine mostly for grading and trenching. It made my machine much more productive, so the cost was justified.


----------



## Patbobcat (Jan 6, 2002)

I think the bobcat makes a very versatile tool for your varied use. A bobcat should not get stuck as long as the blade is down and your moving the snow out of the way, however, you can still get hung up if you are in deep snow, just trying to drive through. Same as a truck. With the bobcat you have a great view of your plowblade, and great manueverability. I have metal tracks for mine, but take them off in winter so i can work on pavement. I don't feel that you should need them to move snow. A bobcat moves a little on the slow side, most I think around 5 mph, which might take a litle longer on a 3/4 mile stretch, but you have a more versatile machine.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*No problem*

Proplow, Tire chains will work fine for what you will be doing.. The main key is to keep them tight on the tires using bungee cord on both sides and try not to do make quick turns. Take your time. Using a bucket will work well enough again for what you will be doing. Good luck


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

I think you advise makes sense. I may rent one first and have it dropped at my road end after a good snow and fool around for a day to see it speed and traction. There is a rental yard that delivers only 10 minutes away.

Thanks for the input. I think the regular bucket may be the way to go.

Proplow


----------



## Patbobcat (Jan 6, 2002)

Proplow, here's a better idea. Go to a good bobcat dealer, tell them you are interested in buying a loader, but would like to try one first. My local dealer does free demos!


----------



## Lockman (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi prowplow I think that a skid wold be great for your road we plow and move snow with a 763h and have never gotten it stuck. We have a 6 foot blade thats mostly used for sidewalks but the cost of a new one may be prohibitive for home use . I have a small 1816 case skid for home use. looks like a toy but only cost a few thouand sure gets a workout around here .I have nt got mine stuck yet either but do have chains I put on the back tires. Biggest problem I can see is forward momentum pushing that far with a blade as said by pat bobcat speed really helps. If it was me I would use a bucket 7foot or so . much more versital. Dont stick just to bobcat in your search for one though lots of good used units out there. dealer service is a big issue out here in the sticks though. Parts can be expensive but are pretty easy to repair.


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Proplow I think that the bobcat should work just fine for what your using it for good luck


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2001)

Here is idea, how about a compact utility tractor? 

Just a thought
Gordon


----------



## Patbobcat (Jan 6, 2002)

I think the compact 4x4 tractor would be great for plowing snow also. The bobcat is a better digging and grading machine in the summer months, especially when tracked! Also the bobcat is fairly easy to enclose and heat due to the existing R.O.P.S. If money were no object, I'd buy them all.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I used a 1920 NH compact 4x4 with loader for years. Its was mostly used for loading salt and stacking snow but it was under powered and slow. Switched to a NH LX885 and then NH LS180 2 speed (same machine). I have to say the skidsteer wins hands down. I agree with Pat....demo a skid and a compact. Most of my equipment dealers will give us a machine for a day.


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

TurfPlus, what is a "compact" ? I think the advice on everything else is solid and I appreciate it.

Dan


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2001)

Guess I should have gone into a bit more detail. My compact is a L4310 Kubota 4wd hydro trans with loader and chains on the rear tires when needed. It will move some snow in winter and push dirt as well in summer. It's a good all around tractor for the jobs that I go after.

I've also got a rearblade with a gauge wheel that does double duty. Works well for the gravel drives in summer months and doesn't gouge into the gravel of unfrozen drives in winter.

But if you do decide to go with a skidsteer get the metal tracks. As you said it was a steep rough drive so you will need all of the traction that you can get.









Gordon


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

*Gordon!*

Ok, now here is my question on a compact tractor.....

I have experience on a bobcat, it is powerful, good in tight spots, turns on it's own axis, and has lots of attachments. It also would be safe yet real painful if it rolled down a mountain trail.

I am thinking of using it to move snow, clear old skidder trails, prepare dirt and fix the drive as needed.

A compact seems taller and more likely to roll? And kill me in the process if she ground loops! Three point hitch attachments require allot of back-up work in use and hookup? But attachments, and the tractors are much cheaper I beleive. I would think a tractor would be better for food plot work though. Does that bucket push snow alright? Do you drag the scraper at the same time as you use the bucket?

For example they got 12" on the mountain this weekend, I would have to hike the heck up and plow down to open the road.

ProPlow!


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I have the same machine TurfPlus has a New Holland LS180 2 speed. I just got it out in the snow for the first time and it had the power to move anything the truk can and more. You'll also be very safe inside even if you roll it. Heated cab also. Top speed is around 12 mph. Very versatile, you can go from plow to bucket to anything in a hurry.
Casey


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

Gordon, what does a Kubota with 4wd and a loader cost? Are they reliable as well?

ProPlow


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2001)

If you feel safe on a skidsteer then that is your best bet to go with. If you feel uneasy about any tractor you will be more likely to roll it than not and as it's been stated you have better protection for the roll that might happen. Wonder why that has been brought up a couple of times already --skidsteer=flip?

Another question was price, you can pick up a used skidsteer cheaper than a used Kubota more than likely. Are Kubotas decent was a question. I think so, I've logged quite a few hours on them as well as other brands and had the least amout of problems with my kubotas.

A skidsteer works best in a small area as it will turn quicker than a compact. But for the jobs you stated I would pick a tractor instead of a skidsteer hands down. I use the compact for some things and the skidsteer for others. Each unit has it's strong and weak points. 

The best advise so far was either demo one or rent one and see what you think for yourself. After all your the one going to be using it. Bottom line is---weight+traction=pushing power. More pushing power=job done faster and safer. 

Thats my two cents 
Gordon


----------



## Lockman (Dec 31, 2001)

As much as I like tractors old and new i'd still pick a skid loader .gorden is right. weight is the key and skids are way heavier than compacts. When I was in high school I worked at a rental store the second time our bobcat was rented the guy rolled it 100 feet down a fairly steep hill. wife found him hanging upside down a half hour later we tipped the machine back on its wheels checked the fluids and with the help of the very large wreckers winch cable drove it back up . Keep in mind though if you plan on using a skid loader for mowing a brush mower will cost a minimum of 4000 new and needs high flow hydraulics to run.


----------



## proplow (Jan 6, 2002)

*Low cost compact tractor*

I looked at www.northerntractor.com a division of Northern Hydrolics and found a 25hp deisel with 4wd and power steering for under $8k new. Anyone seen or owned one of these?

Proplow


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and buy a skid steer and forget the tracotr idea. Skid steers are more versatile, more powerful and more reliable than tractors. Go out and get yourself a used 700 series Bobcat to start and you'll be amazed at the power and productivity of a good mid-size skid steer. You'll blow right through those piles of snow with ease.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I think you should try both a tractor and a skidsteer they both have thier advantages and disadvantages. I have found the skidsteer faster has more lifting power, and can usally lift higher. But skidsteers tend to tear up lawns and gravel driveways and leave rubber skidmarks on pavement when turning. If you have to transport the machine around the weight of the machine might be a concern. My Dad just bought a new Kubota B2910, 4 wheel drive tractor, I was playing around with it and I found that it had a longer reach so when moving snowbanks you could go much deeper into the snow bank than I could with my skidsteer. He has a 5 ft. rear 3 point hitch snowblower and it seems to clear snow with no problem. Think about other summer uses of your machine before you make a choice on which one to buy and like it was said before maybe a dealer will let you demo a unit. Also look at all the different attachments available for each type of machine, backhoe,lawn mower deck etc.

Razor


----------

